# Tempered Glass Screen Protector



## Sgod54 (Jul 9, 2017)

Did you find one yet? I bought one on amazon for $10 for my 7” screen. Works great.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Mine is the 7" display. I bought this one from ebay. Worked great!


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

They have the 8in screen. Might be hard to find.


----------

